# SANTA VICTORIA DE CHICLAYO



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bonito barrio, algunas casas las encontré pintorescas.

En que zona de Chiclayo está este barrio?


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

si esa es la mejor zona de chiclayo, le falta un poco más de inversión en vivienda pero todo eso irá llegando como parte de este especie de "boom" de inversiones en el norte.


----------



## Arturop (Nov 12, 2007)

Está sweet el barrio. Lindop


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta bonito el barrio¡¡¡¡¡¡ digo pero no existe mansiones por ahi o casas bien grandes?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Simpático barrio..! Es lo mismo que el distrito de La Victoria? O son cosas distintas..?

Gracias por las fotos !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Simpático barrio..! Es lo mismo que el distrito de La Victoria? O son cosas distintas..?
> 
> Gracias por las fotos !


La Victoria es un distrito pegado a Chiclayo... Santa Victoria es una urbanizacion en el distrio de Chiclayo, queda junto al tan odiado por algunos Paseo de Las Musas.

Buenas fotos, por cierto!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> La Victoria es un distrito pegado a Chiclayo... Santa Victoria es una urbanizacion en el distrio de Chiclayo, queda junto al tan odiado por algunos Paseo de Las Musas.
> 
> Buenas fotos, por cierto!


Ahhh! Chévere, entonces he estado por ahí..! Gracias !


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bien chevre el barrio. Se ve tranquilo y verde.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bonito el barrio, estuve por ahí algunos días. Muy parecido a varios barrios trujillanos, en especial San Andres.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Si recuerdo a este lugar, pasé por ahi la última vez que fui a Chiclayo (el año pasado). Muy tranquilo y acogedor lugar...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

drinks_21 said:


> Muy parecido a varios barrios trujillanos, en especial San Andres.



Lo mismo iba a decir....Que tal parecido con San Andres.....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Tengo buenas referencias de esta urbanizacion por un amigo que vivio en Chicalyo, chevere fotos kay:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: wow chiclayo no deja de sorprendemre ke linda urbanizacion bien trankila


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que linda esa urbanización de chiclayo, cambia mucho mi percepción que tenía de la ciudad, gracias por darte el trabajo de tomarle fotos para que nosotros podamos conocer más de tu ciudad.


----------



## alfrd (Sep 7, 2007)

= a san andres


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos gracias  por compartirlas  se ve que hay zonas muy bonitas en Chiclayito


----------

